# Just joined - need advice on gun for CC



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

Just located the forum. Read a few posts and signed up. Hello!

Question?

Just completed Ohio CC last week. Have owned an practiced with a Beretta 9mm for the past 7 years. I need a small gun to carry.

I am looking at the Keltec P32 and the Ruger LCP.

I have researched both and have seen and held the P32. I will not get to examine the LCP until Monday. 

I am open to suggestions. I really can not make up my mind.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Any reason why you're looking at the P32 and not the P3AT? I ask since most people compare the LCP and the P3AT, not the P32.


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

I never considered the P3AT. You are right. I will now consider it also. Any comments? I really want to hear from anyone that owns any of these semi-autos.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got the P3AT and have no problems with it. The finish is not as pretty as other guns and it's pretty ugly overall, but it goes "Bang" when I want it to and you can't beat its concealability. And while I have not had the need for it, I have heard Kel Tec's customer service is top notch.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I don't own a P3AT or LCP, although that will very likely be my next gun purchase.

My question is, why are you looking at the small .380 handguns? Have you considered a small 9mm for CC? Just wondering. 

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Todd said:


> I've got the P3AT and have no problems with it. The finish is not as pretty as other guns and it's pretty ugly overall, but it goes "Bang" when I want it to and you can't beat its concealability. And while I have not had the need for it, I have heard Kel Tec's customer service is top notch.


+1...

I bought the stainless version, because the black was just too ugly, but it was sooooo cheap, who cares...

Goes bang every time, the belt clip is wonderful. Also get the pinky hook mag baseplate. www.kel-tec-cnc.com

Buy an Uncle Mike's Number 1, and modify the smaller section to hold a spare mag. It carries EXACTLY like a wallet in your back pocket.

Get a P-3AT first, then get a bigger carry gun for times when you CAN carry it. I carry the '3AT every day.

Jeff


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don't own a P3AT or LCP, although that will very likely be my next gun purchase.
> 
> ...


Mainly due to size. The Keltec and LCP fit in a front or back pocket and really are concealed. Just as the other Jeff had indicated. Any suggestions for a 9?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Also get the pinky hook mag baseplate.


Did you get the grip extension or the or the one round mag extension?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

dagored said:


> Mainly due to size. The Keltec and LCP fit in a front or back pocket and really are concealed.


Fair enough, I was just curious. :mrgreen: You definitely can't beat their concealability, and that's the reason it will be my next purchase. It will be my all-the-time carry, no matter what. :smt1099



> Any suggestions for a 9?


There are many, and as _JeffWard_ indicated, it would be good to carry one when you can. The XD, Glock and M&P are all great choices to start with. There are many others though.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dagored said:


> Any suggestions for a 9?


If you're trying to stay as small as possible I'd say Kel Tec PF9. It's still going to be bigger than the P3AT/LCP. *Mike B* did a write up about his before he went back to his Glock 26, http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13334


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well between the Keltec and the Ruger I'd go with the Ruger. I have the P3AT and it just quit working - trigger won't break. So I have to send it back to Keltec at my expense. I'm sure they'll fix the problem, but it's a pain. My wife's Ruger has a much nicer fit and finish FWIW.

Think I'd get something a little more powerful as a primary carry gun. Even a Kahr P9 or CW 9 give you more bang in a still-small package.


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks falshman70 something to think about.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have the LCP and have had no FTF or FTE
first time out i shot about 88 rounds and quit - my hand was sore
from then on when i go to the range i put about 30-50 thru just to keep comfortable with it
it's great
for 9mm? if you want small then keltec PF9 (for a pants pocket)
anything bigger would probably require ankle or hip holster
my g26 is my home defense weapon


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Smith and Wesson 3913 is an often overlooked 9mm CCW. If you are familiar with the Beretta Model 92 then the 3913 controls will be easy for you. The 3913 is single stack, so it is slim, and lightweight. I would avoid the version with the tactical underail. I have owned a 3913 for the better part of 6 years, and have several 1000 rounds through it. No problems with it at all. It is accurate enough to be a duty weapon but small and light enough to conceal. If you have large hands you may want to invest in either the hogue hand-all grip accessory or the hogue rubber grip for this gun, as the factory grip is extremely thin.

As for the Kel-tec and Ruger LCP I really don't have any experience with them, though I believe Ruger did issue a recall on some of the LCPs a while back. You can get a Kahr 9mm for about the same size though with a bit more punch and recoil. 

One last point for consideration. As you already know a CCW license does not allow you to carry everywhere. So be careful of small guns that are so easy to carry that you forget that you have them on you. One day you will walk into the court house to pay a traffic ticket or respond to a jury summons and set off the metal detector, cause you forgot to leave your pocket gun in the car. Things could get really hairy for you then.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

hideit said:


> i have the LCP and have had no FTF or FTE
> first time out i shot about 88 rounds and quit - my hand was sore
> from then on when i go to the range i put about 30-50 thru just to keep comfortable with it, it's great....


+1 on that...

For 9mm? G19 is a good choice.:smt023


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

Since I started this thread, here is where I have arrived so far.

I have a shot (no pun intended) at a P32 with a crimson trace, regular magazine and the extended 10 shot magazine, and pocket holster-$380. All new. I see the guy this afternoon. He taught my CC class.

I have the Beretta for the range, but I am looking for a small CC weapon. I believe that if it is too bulky, I will not carry it.

Monday I will be looking at the Ruger LCP, I *WILL* be looking at the serial number.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

dagored said:


> Since I started this thread, here is where I have arrived so far.
> 
> I have a shot (no pun intended) at a P32 with a crimson trace, regular *clip*:bio:





> and the extended 10 shot *clip*:rock:


The P32 takes clips? :smt033

Personally, I would much rather have a .380 (P3AT or LCP) than a P32, but that's just me.

-Jeff-:smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I would much rather have a .380 (P3AT or LCP) than a P32, but that's just me.


Agreed! :smt023


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, dagored.

Check out the Walther PPS in either 9mm or .40 caliber.

I have one in 9mm that I am *very pleased with*.

It's very small, thin and perfect for deep concealment.
Accurate and reliable. Great shooting pistol too.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.

Will


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

UPDATE: 

I could not pass up the P32 with all the accessories. Will be shooting this weekend to test it out. Bought a box of Winchester fmj's for practice and Fiocchi XTPHP's. Keeping them for CC. Taking the Baretta 9mm with me, its been a while. He is next getting me a Ruger LCP as soon as the smoke clears on the recall. 

I appreciate everyones input. I have not stopped reading the last 3 days, much to learn. No only about the guns, but the laws of surrounding states.


----------

